# NZ Greenlist (Straight to Resident)



## anilw (4 mo ago)

Hello Guys,
I'm looking to migrate to NZ under skill migration, the recently published GReenlist is something that I can try.

However, the issue in NZ is we need a Job offer to get a visa and you won't get a job unless you have VISA (catch-22).

As far as I understand 99.9% of employers (so-called Accredited) are also reluctant to absorb foreigners because of the arduous process of getting/granting a WORK-VISA.

Anyway, my question is, the ones who are already qualified for Greenlist occupation, have you managed to secure a job offer?

I'm a Production Engineer (BSc) with 18+ years of work experience and I've been trying those job published in both Seek and Buy & Sell on NZ's #1 Auction & Classifieds Site | Trade Me., however, most replies I get says.. without a right to work in NZ, they cannot consider me as a probable candidate and once I have got my VISA< I can connect with them.

Would like to understand your experience in this and look for support from this group.

thank you 

NOTE: There are many immigration consultants who promised to fix this catch-22, however, they do not have any jobs to offer


----------



## Dolce Vida 08 (Oct 12, 2020)

I am an Electrical Engineer with 10 years of experience in the same field and I am also experiencing the same situation as yours.


----------



## Hs521 (Feb 14, 2016)

Dolce Vida 08 said:


> I am an Electrical Engineer with 10 years of experience in the same field and I am also experiencing the same situation as yours.


can you share your profile?
i m also a mechanical engineer. have no job offer or worked in NZ


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Your best chance is to visit on a tourist visa, and schedule discussion with recruiting firms.

Obviously you can't work with this visa, but it would show you're serious.

Recruiters are flooded with email bots, that can hold surprisingly convincing conservations, mostly out of India.









Explore visa options for visiting


You can compare visitor visas here side by side to help you select the right visa for you.




www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## jan.kupka (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey, to update question.

I have 15 years in Cyber Security. Went through immigration agency and securing job was piece of cake. Although the immi agency communication is strange, to secure the job as i believe from words of my future employee this should help a lot. Might you have any questions feel free to write me can share any details.


----------

